# Fischereiaufseher



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte mit diesem Trööd keinen dieser wichtigen, in der heutigen Zeit leider unverzichtbaren Menschen angreifen. Es gibt aber darunter einige Zeitgenossen, welche sich wie " Gott " aufspielen und Ihre eigenen Regeln haben. Hier sollte sich also auch der "normale" Angler etwas auskennen.

Ich habe folgendes gefunden, ist zwar für Niedersachsen / Bremen, ich glaube aber in anderen Bundesländern ist es gleich so oder ähnlich :


*Befugnisse der„Auf Vorschlag bestellten Fischereiaufseher
*“
​*1. Berechtigung, Ausweise zu prüfen (§ 57 Abs. 1 Nds. FischG*​*
*​*
*)
Zur Person durch den unbefristeten Fischereischein oder Personalausweis.
Hinsichtlich der Befugnis zu fischen durch den Fischereierlaubnisschein.​*2. Sonderbefugnisse (§ 56 Abs. 3 Nds. FischG)*
Ausschließlich für die Feststellung von Verstößen gegen fischereirechtliche
Bestimmungen oder von Verletzungen von Fischereirechten. Nicht zur
Überwachung von Vorschriften, die ausschließlich vereinsinterne Ahndung
zulassen (Gewässerordnung, interne Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße) oder die
Überwachung allgemein verbindlicher Vorschriften (z.B. unterliegt ein lebender
Köderfisch dem Tierschutzrecht) in beiden Fällen stehen dem Fischereiaufseher
nicht die nachfolgenden Sonderbefugnisse zu und es erlischt die Haftung durch
die Gemeinde, d.h. er haftet ggf. selbst. (§§ 823 ff. BGB)
a) Durchsuchung von Fanggeräten
Alle beim Fischfang gebrauchten Geräte (Körbe, Reusen, Netze), die sich im
Wasser oder in Fischereifahrzeugen befinden, nicht an Land befindliche Geräte.
Eine im Wasser befindliche Angel darf nur kontrolliert werden, ob geschützte
oder untermaßige Fische als Köder benutzt werden. Eine Kontrolle, ob mit
lebendem Köderfisch geangelt wird, obliegt dem Fischereiaufseher nicht.
(tierschutzrechtliche, nicht fischereirechtliche Bestimmung)
b) „Durchsuchen“ von Fischen
Feststellen, ob es sich um geschützte, untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit
gefangene Fische handelt. In Fischereifahrzeugen dürfen Fische auch in
Behältern durchsucht werden.
c) Durchsuchung von Fischbehältern
*Nur im Wasser befindliche Behälter, *​*
*​*
*Schlösser dürfen nicht aufgebrochen
werden. Ist der Fischer nicht festzustellen ggf. Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.
(Ordnungswidrigkeit, Verstoß gegen Kennzeichnungspflicht)​*Fischbehälter an Land *​*
*​*
*(Beutel, Taschen, Kofferraum eines PKW) *dürfen*
*nicht*​​
, auch nicht bei Verdacht einer Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit,
durchsucht werden, ggf. Polizei hinzuziehen.
d) Betreten von Grundstücken
Voraussetzung für das Betreten „befriedeten Besitztums“ (z.B. Gärten, Hofräume,
Friedhöfe, Firmengelände, eingezäunte Viehweiden gehören nicht dazu)
ist der unmittelbare Zusammenhang mit der Fischereiaufsicht. (Täter hat Straftat
oder Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen und flüchtet oder ​​
*begründet Verdacht*,
dass unerlaubt gefischt wird, die ​​
*bloße Vermutung reicht nicht aus*)
Öffentlich-rechtliche Betretungsverbote (ein für alle Personen gesperrtes
Naturschutzgebiet, einen militärischen Sperrbezirk oder generell gesperrte
Schleusenanlagen) dürfen nur mit Ausnahmegenehmigung bei normalen
Kontrollen betreten werden. In ​​
*Gebäude *darf der Fischereiaufseher in keinem
Fall eindringen.
e) Befahren von Gewässern
Zur Ausübung der Fischereiaufsicht dürfen auch Privatgewässer befahren
werden. Außerhalb der für die Schiffahrt freigegebener Gewässer benötigt man
die Genehmigung der zuständigen Wasserbehörde.​*3. Andere Befugnisse (§§ 94 ff., 127 StPO, § 46 OWiG)*
„Auf Vorschlag bestellte Fischereiaufseher“ haben keine besonderen Befugnisse
der Polizei (Führen von Schusswaffen) und sind ​
​
*nicht Ermittlungspersonen*
*der Staatsanwaltschaft.*​a) Vorläufige Festnahme (§ 127 StPO, § 46 OWiG)
*Ist keine Verhaftung*​*
*​*
*, dient ausschließlich der Feststellung der Identität des
Festgenommenen. Anschließend sofort die zuständige Polizeidienststelle
verständigen und bis zu deren Eintreffen festhalten. ​​
*Voraussetzung ist eine*
*Straftat *​​
(Fischdiebstahl oder Fischwilderei), *Ordnungswidrigkeit *(Person hat
erforderliche Papiere, weigert sich aber sie herauszugeben) ​​
*genügt nicht.*
​Ist eine Identität über das Kfz-Kennzeichen feststellbar, scheidet Festnahme aus.
b) Sicherstellung von Gegenständen (§§ 94 ff. StPO; § 46 OWiG)
Gegenstände (z.B. Fanggeräte) dürfen ausschließlich ​
​
*als Beweismittel*
​sichergestellt werden, wenn der ​
​
*Täter *damit *einverstanden *ist. Es besteht
​*keine Befugnis zur Beschlagnahme*​*
*​*
*. Sicherstellung ist nur möglich, wenn
anschließend durch den Fischereiaufseher Anzeige erstattet wird. (Straftaten bei
der Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft oder Amtsgericht, Ordnungswidrigkeiten bei der
Polizei oder Gemeinden)​*Immer Hinweis auf Einverständnis des Täters aufnehmen lassen.*
Setzt ein Täter Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit fort, nachdem er dabei gestellt
wurde, dürfen Gegenstände auch weggenommen werden, wenn Polizei nicht
herbeigerufen werden kann. (rechtfertigender Notstand § 34 StGB) Es dürfen
*nur Fanggeräte *​*
*​*
*weggenommen werden, lebende Fische werden ins Wasser
zurückgesetzt. Behälter und tote Fische müssen dem Täter belassen werden, es
sei denn er gibt sie als Beweismittel heraus.
Nur wenn zweifelsfrei feststeht, dass die Fische aus meinem geschlossenen
Gewässer stammen, kann § 859 StGB greifen und sie können (nötigenfalls mit
Gewalt) als Eigentum meines Vereins dem Täter abgenommen werden.
Gegenstände auch hier der nächsten Polizeidienststelle übergeben. Lässt ein
Täter, nachdem er gestellt wurde, von einer rechtswidrigen Handlung ab, dürfen​ihm die bei der Tat benutzten Gegenstände nicht weggenommen werden.
​


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Grau ist alle Theorie und auf den verständigen, sach- und fachkundigen Fischereiaufseher warte seit bald vier Jahrzehnten vergeblich.

Entweder es erschienen grüne, blaue, oder grün-blau gemischte Männchen, so genau scheint es ja nicht mehr zu gehen und kontrollieren etwas, wovon sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben. Mehr als nur einmal habe ich für Polizisten am Wasser vorgetragen, auf was sie achten sollen und was Angler dürfen und was nicht. Da besteht ausbildungsseitig bei der Pozilei dringender Handlungsbedarf!

Oder es betreten irgendwelche Kontrollorgane in bester Blockwartmanier die Szenerie und machen gleich einen auf dicken Max. Dabei vergessen sie leider immer gerne das, was Knispel und Martin Obelt zitiert haben, nämlich ihre amtlichen Befugnisse. Ohne Manieren, ohne Plakette, ohne Ausweis... ohne alles. Solche Brüder habe ich schon oft unverrichteter Dinge nach Hause geschickt. Ich warte heute noch auf ihre Rückkehr samt Verstärkung, so wie man mir es in solchen Fällen immer androht. Nur getan hat es bis heute keiner!

Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen Kontrollen, ganz im Gegenteil, denn ich habe ja keinen Dreck am Stecken. Nur verlangt dieses Spielchen nach Regeln, die für beide Seiten gelten und wer es schon am Gruß fehlen lässt und gleich martialisch drauflospoltert, der beisst bei mir auf Granit, da kann ich dann auch recht eindrucksvoll den rustikalen und sozial unverträglichen Zeitgenossen geben.


----------



## Achim123 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Halli

Einfach mal am grünen See angeln und eine kontrolle...

Gruß Achim


----------



## The fishwhisperer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hi,

wurde letztes Jahr ca. 5 mal von der Polizei (in zivil)kontrolliert und muß sagen, er wußte genau was er macht.
Es war immer der gleiche und er verstand sein Handwerk#6, kommst selten vor, gibts aber auch.

MfG René#h


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wurde letztes Jahr ca. 5 mal von der Polizei (in zivil)kontrolliert und muß sagen, er wußte genau was er macht.
> Es war immer der gleiche und er verstand sein Handwerk#6, kommst selten vor, gibts aber auch.
> ...


 
Wenn es immer der gleiche Kontrolleur war, hätte er sich doch spätestens beim 3. mal denken können, dass ( ich gehe einmal davon aus ) bei Dir alles i.O. ist und die Kontrolle ausfallen lassen können.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn es immer der gleiche Kontrolleur war, hätte er sich doch spätestens beim 3. mal denken können, dass ( ich gehe einmal davon aus ) bei Dir alles i.O. ist und die Kontrolle ausfallen lassen können.


 
Es ist richtig aber es war 4 mal bei Nacht und er wußte nicht das ich es war. Er hat sich immer korrekt verhalten, mit Dienstausweis und so.
Sicher nach dem 3 mal wo er mich erkannt hatte war es dann so wie du sagst.
Wollte damit nur sagen das es auch solche Kontrollen gibt und nicht wie manche die sich aufspielen wie die Kings und über allen stehen.

MfG  René#h


----------



## Borg (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Also in NRW sieht es wie folgt aus:

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/merkblatt.pdf

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dani_CH (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Auch wir Fischereiaufseher in der Schweiz erliegen strengeln Regeln. Polizeiliche Vollmachten gibts nicht und das ist in meinen Augen auch richtig so.

Unsere Polizeieinheiten die ebenfalls an den Gewässern unterwegs sind- sind sachkundig und werden gleich wie wir Aufseher ausgebildet.

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Dani_CH


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Dani_CH schrieb:


> Unsere Polizeieinheiten die ebenfalls an den Gewässern unterwegs sind- sind sachkundig und werden gleich wie wir Aufseher ausgebildet.
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz, Dani_CH


 
Daran sollten sich diesbezüglich einmal die Innenminister / Senatoren unserer Bundesländer ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Knispel schrieb:


> Daran sollten sich diesbezüglich einmal die Innenminister / Senatoren unserer Bundesländer ein Beispiel nehmen.



Die reduzieren lieber die Stärken im Inland und wollen dafür die Burschen an den Hindukush jagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

* mehr Beamte braucht das Land *


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich kann leider nichts über Fischereiaufseher in BW-Baden-Württemberg finden, kann mir da einer helfen oder einen Tip geben wo ich das finden kann.

Danke


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nichts über Fischereiaufseher in BW-Baden-Württemberg finden, kann mir da einer helfen oder einen Tip geben wo ich das finden kann.
> 
> Danke


 
ich hab die Zeilen beim Landesfischereiverband Weser - Ems gefunden ( Die Bremer brauchen soetwas wohl nicht ?????? ). Such mal bei Eurem LFV.


----------



## Moe (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

:vik: Endlich ließt man es mal schriftlich, dass sie keine Angelgeräte ohne Einverständnis einkassieren dürfen.
Hier und da laß/hörte man hin und wieder was von "Angelsachen einkassieren" Was ein bullshit. Soll mal einer bei mir machen, gibt gleich ne Anzeige wg. Diebstahl :m
Aber ein Glück, das bei uns viele Aufseher "normal" sind und nicht auf der ständigen Jagd nach Fischwilderern...


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder es betreten irgendwelche Kontrollorgane in bester Blockwartmanier die Szenerie und machen gleich einen auf dicken Max. Dabei vergessen sie leider immer gerne das, was Knispel und Martin Obelt zitiert haben, nämlich ihre amtlichen Befugnisse. Ohne Manieren, ohne Plakette, ohne Ausweis... ohne alles. Solche Brüder habe ich schon oft unverrichteter Dinge nach Hause geschickt. Ich warte heute noch auf ihre Rückkehr samt Verstärkung, so wie man mir es in solchen Fällen immer androht. Nur getan hat es bis heute keiner!


  [FONT=&quot]
Woher wolltest du es denn wissen dass diese Personen Kontrolleure waren?  Sie konnten sich doch nicht ausweisen ohne Ausweis und Plakette!!
Also kannst du nur eine Person nach Hause geschickt haben, 
" die behauptet hat ein Aufseher zu sein“[/FONT]


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Also... deswegen der Plural, weil es mir schon öfter passiert ist. Wer sich aufschwingt zu kontrollieren, der hält sich wohl auch für einen Kontrolleur. Hat er dazu seinen Ausweis und sein dazugehöriges Abzeichen nicht dabei, wirds auch nix mit kontrolosi und so. O.k.!?


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Moe schrieb:


> :vik: Endlich ließt man es mal schriftlich, dass sie keine Angelgeräte ohne Einverständnis einkassieren dürfen.
> Hier und da laß/hörte man hin und wieder was von "Angelsachen einkassieren" Was ein bullshit. Soll mal einer bei mir machen, gibt gleich ne Anzeige wg. Diebstahl :m
> Aber ein Glück, das bei uns viele Aufseher "normal" sind und nicht auf der ständigen Jagd nach Fischwilderern...





Da gibt es aber noch ein kleinen Unterschied !!

Beschlagnahme oder  Sicherstellung

Obwohl ich da auch sehr vorsichtig wäre, da es ganz schnell als Diebstahl ausgelget werden kann. Und ich denke mir mal das es soweit auch nicht kommen muss !! Dafür gibt es die Polizei !!


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Andal schrieb:


> Also... deswegen der Plural, weil es mir schon öfter passiert ist. Wer sich aufschwingt zu kontrollieren, der hält sich wohl auch für einen Kontrolleur. Hat er dazu seinen Ausweis und sein dazugehöriges Abzeichen nicht dabei, wirds auch nix mit kontrolosi und so. O.k.!?



   Ich denke mir mal dass wir es auch richtig verstehen!

Leider gibt es immer wieder diese möchte gern Kontrolleure, 
wobei ich es nicht schlimm finde wenn ein Angler  eine auffälligen Angler mal um seine Erlaubnisscheine bittet.

Wie aber gesagt auffällige Angler sollten es schon sein.

z.b. Angler mit einer tüte, 1 Angel, kein Kescher usw. 
da kann man gerne mal nachfragen!!


----------



## Moe (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Na da achte mal drauf, was der ein oder andere Cowboy hier meint machen zu müssen|muahah: 

Natürlich sollte es niemals so weit kommen,der Ansicht bin ich auch. Aber einige Aufseher kommen immer zu einem an und glauben einen "Fang" gemacht zu haben, wenn sie einen jungen Erwachsenen am Wasser mit Angel sehen. Also einige sind da echt... |kopfkrat


----------



## Laserbeak (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@Andal:
Du erwähnst ein Abzeichen.
Ich bin selber Fischereiaufseher (in Hessen) und ich habe nur einen Ausweis. Ein Abzeichen oder etwas ähnliches gibt es bei uns nicht. Brauche ich auch nicht.

BTT: 

Wenn ich kontrolliere, dann eigentlich nur wenn mir etwas aufgefallen ist. Jugendliche kontrolliere ich eher etwas "lascher". Das hat auch einen Grund. Wo bitte soll der Nachwuchs herkommen, wenn wir ihm das Angeln vermiesen?
Wer als Fischereiaufseher den Kontrolletti heraushängen lässt und Macht ausübt, arbeitet am Thema vorbei. Es geht um das saubere und korrekte Verhalten am Wasser und nicht um die Bestrafung anderer.

Aber das ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.


----------



## slowhand (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Bin bisher nur selten kontrolliert worden, es lief aber immer sachlich und freundlich ab, sowohl von Vereinskontrolleuren, als auch von "Offiziellen". Kein Grund zur Klage von meiner Seite.


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ja ich weis, manchmal drückt man sich auch nicht gerade gut aus, das ist mir auch schon passiert!

Aber generell denke ich immer man sollte 5 gerade sein lassen, und bei den richtigen zugreifen.

Es bringt nichts wenn wir Angler uns gegenseitig die Augen auskratzen.

Wir sollten uns auf den schwarzen Scharfen konzentrieren.


in diesen Sinne viele Fische euch im Jahr 2010


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> Wenn ich kontrolliere, dann eigentlich nur wenn mir etwas aufgefallen ist. Jugendliche kontrolliere ich eher etwas "lascher". Das hat auch einen Grund. Wo bitte soll der Nachwuchs herkommen, wenn wir ihm das Angeln vermiesen?
> Wer als Fischereiaufseher den Kontrolletti heraushängen lässt und Macht ausübt, arbeitet am Thema vorbei. Es geht um das saubere und korrekte Verhalten am Wasser und nicht um die Bestrafung anderer.
> ...


 
#r |good: so soll es auch sein.

Das mit der Marke ist Ländersache, in Niedersachsen z.B. haben sie eine, in Bremen wie bei Euch, einen Ausweis.


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@ Laserbeak

Hallo hier in NRW haben wir auch eine Plakette!

Eine Frage bist du Vereinsaufseher, Verbandsaufseher  oder Amtlicher?

Nur mal so aus Neugier !!


Zum Thema Jugend !! ist wohl klar, wie sollen wir sonst die Jugend unterstüzen !!


----------



## Moe (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@Laserbeak: Jau, so sollts sein#6

Habs hier in verschiedenen Foren schon mal gepostet, aber ich finde es sollte Pflicht für die Aufseher sein, neben den Ausweisen/Marken noch ein paar Aufnahmeformulare für den Verein und ganz besonders die Jugendgruppe, dabei zu haben.
So macht man Nägel mit Köpfen und schickt die Kids nicht wieder zurück nach Hause an PC, Spielkonsole etc....


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Moe schrieb:


> @Laserbeak: Jau, so sollts sein#6
> 
> Habs hier in verschiedenen Foren schon mal gepostet, aber ich finde es sollte Pflicht für die Aufseher sein, neben den Ausweisen/Marken noch ein paar Aufnahmeformulare für den Verein und ganz besonders die Jugendgruppe, dabei zu haben.
> So macht man Nägel mit Köpfen und schickt die Kids nicht wieder zurück nach Hause an PC, Spielkonsole etc....





Jo du hast recht, kann aber als Nötigung ausgelegt werden!!

Leider !!


Ich habe immer eine Visitenkarte mit!!


----------



## Moe (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

|kopfkrat Nötigung? Wie bitte das denn??? Versteh ich grad nicht 
Du sollst doch nur Werbung für den Verein machen...


----------



## The fishwhisperer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> @Andal:
> 
> Wenn ich kontrolliere, dann eigentlich nur wenn mir etwas aufgefallen ist. Jugendliche kontrolliere ich eher etwas "lascher". Das hat auch einen Grund. Wo bitte soll der Nachwuchs herkommen, wenn wir ihm das Angeln vermiesen?
> Wer als Fischereiaufseher den Kontrolletti heraushängen lässt und Macht ausübt, arbeitet am Thema vorbei. Es geht um das saubere und korrekte Verhalten am Wasser und nicht um die Bestrafung anderer.
> ...


 

Respekt, die Einstellung finde ich SUPER #6#6#6


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Moe schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Nötigung? Wie bitte das denn??? Versteh ich grad nicht
> Du sollst doch nur Werbung für den Verein machen...





    Problem ist:

Ich erwische ein Jugendlichen ohne Erlaubnisschein!!

Und gebe ihn ein Aufnahmeantrag mit, kann man das als Nötigung auslegen!! Besonders ein Guter wichtiger Anwalt.

Gebe ich ihn aber eine Visitenkarte mit und die melden sich bei mir, darf ich ohne Problem ein Aufnahmeantrag vorbei schicken!!

Das ist erfolgreich und sicherer!!


----------



## Moe (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Naja, dann muss der aber auch mal auf die Idee kommen, nen Anwalt zu holen, und das Risiko eingehen das Verfahren zu verlieren und viel Geld für Anwalt & Gericht auszugeben.
Denn kein Richter in Deutschland wird dem noch so guten Anwalt recht geben, wenn du ihm nur n Zettel in die Hand drückst und freundlich erklärst, wie toll der Verein ist.


----------



## Fisch-Finder (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Nabend,
ist ja alles schön und gut mit dem aufnahmeantrag, was machst du wenn du jemanden erwischt der an einem verbandsstück fisch ohne schein??? Man kann doch nicht für alle vereine die in der Umgebung sind Anträge dabei haben. Und nur für einen verein, geht dann doch auch nicht! 

Gruß David


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an eine Kontrolle.
Liegt schon einige Jahre zurück. Wir (noch 2 Freunde) waren in Barßel zu Gast und fischten den 3. Tag auf Zander, bis dahin ohne Erfolg.
Der Fischereiaufseher hat die Papiere und Ausrüstung kontrolliert und wollte wissen, welche Fehler wir machen, da noch kein Zander gefangen wurde. 
Wir wurden über gängige Köder und gute Stellen aufgeklärt und konnten am 3. Tag noch zwei Zander zu einem Landgang überreden.


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@ Moe  

Ja schon aber ich bin da etwas Vorsichtig, und ich muss auch zugeben das ich es Leid bin am Wasser zu Diskutieren!

Ich erzähle natürlich wie schön es im Verein ist, und gebe auch die Karte wo mein Verein mit drauf stehe.

Und glaube es mir ich habe schon viele Eintritte erlebt!!


@ Fisch-Finder

Du kannst nur für ein  oder zwei Vereine schwärmen!
mehr geht nicht!!

Aber wichtig ist ja auch das der Angler beim zweiten Mal irgendwo im Verein ist. Und somit war ich doch schon erfolgreich.


Denn Kontrolleur heißt doch auch Aufklären und nicht nur Sheriff spielen!!


----------



## Moe (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@fish finder:Ja,gut,dann eben ne Telefonnummer oder sowas in der Richtung.
Meine Grundaussage sollte sein, das man sich die Jugend nicht zum Feind,sondern zum Freund& Nachwuchs machen sollte...

@Brasse: Klar, deine Idee mit der Visitenkarte ist genau so gut. Nur die Begründung mit der Nötigung find ich komisch. Aber cool,das es mit der Visitenkarte klappt, ich hoffe der ein oder andere nimmt sich da ein Beispiel dran


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@Moe


Ich bin 1 Vor. in einem kleinen Angelverein mit 45 Aktive

wir Haben 5 Weibliche Aktive  2 über 18   die anderen 3 sind 15/16 Jahre.

Unsere Jugendgruppe sind 11 Personen Groß, das spricht doch für sich oder nicht??


Damit wir uns Pachtgewässer und ein Heim leisten können, haben wir uns hier mit 7 Vereinen zu einem Hauptverein zusammengeschlossen.

Das geht ganz gut !!


----------



## Parasol (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,



Moe schrieb:


> ...........................................
> Meine Grundaussage sollte sein, das man sich die Jugend nicht zum Feind,sondern zum Freund& Nachwuchs machen sollte...
> ..........................................................



soll das heißen, dass man Jugendliche gewähren lassen soll, wenn sie gegen Gesetze und Vorschriften verstossen?
Ich denke man muss unterscheiden zwischen strafunmündigen Kindern und Jugendlichen, denen man die Lösung eines Jugendfischereischeines zumuten kann.

Schließlich wollen wir doch keine Schwarzangler züchten.


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

ja, es gibt gute und es gibt böse.
welch eine neuigkeit. |uhoh:

herr, lass den winter weichen...


----------



## Fisch-Finder (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich glaube das wird wieder ein nicht endender tröööt!!!

Wo sollte man unterschiede machen??? 10-16 oder 16-bis keine Ahnung Jahren! Es kann nicht sein das man einen 13 jährigen mit einer Belehrung gehen lässt und ein ü-16 bestraft! Was macht das für einen sinn? Der 13 jährige sagt sich beim nächsten mal wird es wieder gut gehen/oder auch nicht, und die anderen lernen draus? Wie geht das? WAS SOLL MAN MACHEN?

|wavey:Gruß David


----------



## Parasol (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird wieder ein nicht endender tröööt!!!
> 
> Wo sollte man unterschiede machen??? 10-16 oder 16-bis keine Ahnung Jahren! Es kann nicht sein das man einen 13 jährigen mit einer Belehrung gehen lässt und ein ü-16 bestraft! Was macht das für einen sinn? Der 13 jährige sagt sich beim nächsten mal wird es wieder gut gehen/oder auch nicht, und die anderen lernen draus? Wie geht das? WAS SOLL MAN MACHEN?
> 
> |wavey:Gruß David


zum Beispiel ab dem Alter, mit dem man den J-Fischereischein machen darf.


----------



## Fisch-Finder (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Parasol schrieb:


> zum Beispiel ab dem Alter, mit dem man den J-Fischereischein machen darf.


 

Das ist ja auch so ne Sache, Jugendfischereischein 10-16 Jahren, Strafmündig ab dem vollendeten 14. Lebensjahr. Also habe ich das richtig verstanden das du z.b. als Aufseher einen Jugendlichen knüppel hart bestrafen würdest?! |kopfkrat

Gruß David


----------



## Parasol (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,

von "knüppelhart bestrafen" war nicht die Rede. Aber ein sachliches Aufklärungsgespräch und der Hinweis, dass das Angeln mit J-Fischereischein, der *ohne* *Fischereiprüfung* erlangt werden kann, möglich ist, wirkt sicher positiv. Viele Jugendliche kennen die Möglichkeiten zur Erlangung des J-Fischereischeines wahrscheinlich nicht. Viele wären vielleicht stolz, ein solches Dokument bekommen zu können.

Trotz allem bleibt aber "Schwarzangeln" auch für Jugendliche ein Straftatbestand, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder was auch immer.


----------



## rheinjaeger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder es betreten irgendwelche Kontrollorgane in bester Blockwartmanier die Szenerie und machen gleich einen auf dicken Max. Dabei vergessen sie leider immer gerne das, was Knispel und Martin Obelt zitiert haben, nämlich ihre amtlichen Befugnisse. Ohne Manieren, ohne Plakette, ohne Ausweis... .


 
Dann waren das keine Kontrolleure sondern irgendwelche Scherzbolde. Die richtigen Kontrollettis wissen das sie erst mal unaufgefordert ihren Ausweis vorzeigen müssen.
Übrigens, die Kontrollettis in meiner Gegend waren zu ihrer Jugendzeit die schlimmsten Schwarzangler, das bringt eine gewisse Demut bei denen mit sich.


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Moe schrieb:


> Meine Grundaussage sollte sein, das man sich die Jugend nicht zum Feind,sondern zum [...] *Nachwuchs *machen sollte...



hmmm und ich dachte immerman müsste den nachwuchs früher planen. hab noch garnicht dran gedacht einfach leute von der straße zu rekrutieren :q


----------



## ulfster (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Informationen, wieviel die ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher pro Kontrolle verdienen? Oder werden sie pauschal entlohnt?


----------



## ulfster (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Dachte ich auch erst... in Sachsen scheint das zumindest nicht so. Siehe:

http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.d...ad/KONTROLLBERICHT_Fischereiaufsicht_2008.pdf

Dort steht:
175 Ehrenamtliche FA (davon 4 Frauen): Zuständig für den jeweiligen Landkreis; im Dienstplansystem;
*mit Aufwandsentschädigung*


----------



## ohneLizenz (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

mir tun die aufseher nichts => die kommen, weisen sich aus und gut ist => warum soll das denn polizei machen wie jemand hier sagte?


----------



## Brasse10 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



ulfster schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst... in Sachsen scheint das zumindest nicht so. Siehe:
> 
> http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.d...ad/KONTROLLBERICHT_Fischereiaufsicht_2008.pdf
> 
> ...




Auch hier steht nur das es eine Aufwandentschädigung gab und kein Lohn ( Verdienst )


Mann müsste natürlich jetzt wissen was eine Aufwandentschädigung ist!!!


----------



## Brasse10 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [FONT=&quot]Ich Denke mir mal dass ein guter Aufseher weiß  was richtig und was falsch ist!!   Natürlich können wir alles Kaputt reden, 
aber las doch einfach den Aufseher sein Ehrenamt ausüben!!
Sollte ein Angler auf ein ach so Bösen Aufseher treffen, so kann sich der Angler doch gerne über den Aufseher beschweren.[/FONT]


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Mann müsste natürlich jetzt wissen was eine Aufwandentschädigung ist!!!


 
In unserem Verein bekommen Aufseher, die als "nebenamtliche Fischereiafseher" bei der Behörde gemeldet sind ( eigentlich alle aus der Fischereischutzgruppe hier im Club ) und nur für unsere Vereinsgewässer zuständig sind, vom Verein pro gefahrenen km 0,30 € Pauschale. Von der Behörde gibt es nichts, man ist nur bei der Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit versichert. Diese km - Pauschale zahlt aber auch nicht jeder Verein.


----------



## Brasse10 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Knispel schrieb:


> In unserem Verein bekommen Aufseher, die als "nebenamtliche Fischereiafseher" bei der Behörde gemeldet sind ( eigentlich alle aus der Fischereischutzgruppe hier im Club ) und nur für unsere Vereinsgewässer zuständig sind, vom Verein pro gefahrenen km 0,30 € Pauschale. Von der Behörde gibt es nichts, man ist nur bei der Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit versichert. Diese km - Pauschale zahlt aber auch nicht jeder Verein.



Du weist was das ist !!

Ich muß schon sagen 0,30€ ist auch schon viel !!

Ich bekomme nichts, alle zwei Jahre wird mein Essen bezahlt wenn ich den Lehrgang besuche !!


----------



## HOPPA (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Darf Ein Aufseher meine Angeln einziehen oder darf er das nich und wenn wie läft das ab?
Berlin Brandenburg
ich find im netz sovieles über rechte und pflichten aber nix was mich schlauer wrden lässt°!


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo Hoppa,

das dürfte darauf ankommen, wie es im Fischereigesetz des jeweiligen Bundeslandes steht (Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, dehalb haben wir in Deutschland 16 verschiedene Fischereigesetze).
In Bayern z. B. darf das der Fischereiaufseher, aber nur bei schwerwiegenden Verstößen und auch nur der von der Verwaltungsbehörde bestätigte Fischereiaufseher, nicht der, der nur vom Verein ernannt wurde.
Du siehst, das ist gar nicht so einfach und jetzt nimm das Ganze mal 16, dann wirds erst recht kompliziert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Moin Hoppa

 Ja ein Fischereiaufseher darf deine Angeln Sicherstellen!
 Allerdings nur wenn du ohne Fischereischein oder Angelberechtigung unterwegs bist *und *dich nicht vernünftig ausweisen kannst. Sprich mit Perso. Natürlich auch bei Straftaten die weiterführend sind wie reißen und was weiß ich was man alles fürn Blödsinn machen kann.
 In diesem Fall bekommst du ein Protokoll ausgehändigt in dem vermerkt wird was für Gerät Sichergestellt wird und auch Beschädigungen werden festgehalten.
 Dieses unterschreibst du und bekommst den Durchschlag.
 Mit dem Protokoll und deinen vollständigen Papieren kannst du dich dann an den Verein oder die Polizei wenden wo die Sachen abgegeben worden sind. Das wird der Kontrolleur dir dann mitteilen.

 Hoffe konnte dir einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln.

 (gilt für M-V aber ist die Standartvorgehensweise und somit wahrscheinlich auch in Brandenburg üblich)


----------



## joedreck (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hi,
Es gibt eben keinen Standard da es wie gesagt 16 verschiedene Gesetze und Verordnungen gibt.
Einfach in dem für dich einschlägigen nachlesen.


----------



## Norbi (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Für Hamburg gilt!!!!

§ 13
Fischereiaufsicht

(1) 1 Die Fischereiaufsicht ist Aufgabe der zuständigen Behörde. 2 Diese kann zur Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht auch zuverlässige Personen, die das fünfundzwanzigste Lebensjahr vollendet haben und im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sind, jederzeit widerruflich zu ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern bestellen; die Bestellung kann örtlich beschränkt werden. 3 Die ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher sind zur gewissenhaften Tätigkeit und zur Verschwiegenheit über die ihnen bei der Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben bekannt gewordenen Tatsachen verpflichtet. 4 Sie unterliegen der Aufsicht der zuständigen Behörde, der sie über die von ihnen festgestellten Verstöße gegen Vorschriften des Fischereirechts sowie über besondere Vorkommnisse wie Fischsterben unverzüglich schriftlich zu berichten haben. 5 Die zuständige Behörde erteilt ihnen einen Ausweis und ein Ausweisschild; diese sind nach Beendigung der Tätigkeit zurückzugeben.

(2) 1 Personen dürfen an oder auf Gewässern, an oder in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, keine gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräte oder verbotene Geräte nach § 9 Absatz 1 mitführen. 2 Auf oder an Gewässern mit Fanggeräten im Sinne von Satz 1 angetroffene Personen haben den Fischereiaufsehern oder Polizeivollzugsbeamten auf Verlangen ihre Personalien in geeigneter Weise nachzuweisen und die mitgeführten Fanggeräte, die Fische sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen. 3 Die Fischereiaufseher sind befugt, in Ausübung der Fischereiaufsicht Grundstücke - mit Ausnahme von Gebäuden - zu betreten, Gewässer zu befahren und Wasserfahrzeuge, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, anzuhalten. 4 Die Führer der Wasserfahrzeuge haben den Fischereiaufsehern zu ermöglichen, an Bord zu kommen.

(3) 1 Der Fischereiaufseher hat sich bei amtlichem Einschreiten auszuweisen. 2 Er ist befugt, Personen,

1.

    die unberechtigt fischen,
2.

    die auf oder an Gewässern, in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräten angetroffen werden oder
3.

    die eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereiliche Vorschriften begehen,

die gefangenen Fische und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen, soweit dies zur Unterbindung der Rechtsverletzung oder zur Beweissicherung zwingend erforderlich ist. 3 Der Fischereiaufseher hat die abgenommenen Fische, soweit es deren Gesundheitszustand erlaubt, unverzüglich in das Fanggewässer wieder einzusetzen. 4 Der ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher hat die abgenommenen Fanggeräte unverzüglich einer Polizeidienststelle zu übergeben.


----------



## HOPPA (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ehenamtliche Fischereiaufseher sind beliehene Privatpersonen, welchen  die Verwaltungsaufgabe – der Fischereiaufsicht- übertragen wurde.
 Bei rechtswidrigen Handlungen kann der Fischereiaufseher, mit  Einverständnis des Betroffenen, Gegenstände vorläufig sicherstellen. Der  Betroffene erhält dafür ein Sicherstellungsprotokoll.
 Der Dienstausweis des Fischereiaufsehers trägt eine Nummer, diese  muss mit der Nummer des Dienstabzeichens übereinstimmen. Ein „X“ im  entsprechenden Feld zeigt Ihnen wer sie kontrolliert, ein  Vollzugsbeamter oder ein ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher. Ebenfalls  eingetragen ist der Aufsichtsbereich des Ausweisinhabers, z.B. Landkreis  Dahme-Spreewald, sowie die Gültigkeitsdauer des Dienstausweises.
 Im § 39 (1) BgbFischG wird nichts gesagt zur Wahrnehmung der  Fischereiaufsicht durch die Polizei, dies ist auch nicht nötig, da ihre  Rechte und Pflichten im Polizeigesetz geregelt sind. Sie haben auf allen  Gewässern anlassbezogene Befugnisse die Fischereiaufsicht durchzuführen  und dies nicht ehrenamtlich, sondern als Vollzugsbeamte.
 Jeder Fischereiaufseher kann bei Problemen mit dem Kontrollierten, oder Sie mit dem Fischereiaufseher, die Polizei dazu rufen.



erklärt mir das mal einer genauer bitte? heist wenn ich es her gebe dann ruft er oder ich die cops und die nehem das dann mit und wie ist das mit der sicherstellung da muss dann doch protokoliert wrden Rute name xxx zustand der rute anzahl der ruten und Angelrolle Shimano xtc14000 3stück und so was allesoder ?


----------



## sbho (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

A M T S A N M A S S U N G ! ! ! ! 
 Kontrolletti Job los, 
 Abmahnung...
 (einstweilige Erschießung wäre am besten)

 |krach:





Moe schrieb:


> :vik: Endlich ließt man es mal schriftlich, dass sie keine Angelgeräte ohne Einverständnis einkassieren dürfen.
> Hier und da laß/hörte man hin und wieder was von "Angelsachen einkassieren" Was ein bullshit. Soll mal einer bei mir machen, gibt gleich ne Anzeige wg. Diebstahl :m
> Aber ein Glück, das bei uns viele Aufseher "normal" sind und nicht auf der ständigen Jagd nach Fischwilderern...


----------



## sbho (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Können die überhaupt schreiben ?????



 |krach:



HOPPA schrieb:


> Ehenamtliche Fischereiaufseher sind beliehene Privatpersonen, welchen die Verwaltungsaufgabe – der Fischereiaufsicht- übertragen wurde.
> Bei rechtswidrigen Handlungen kann der Fischereiaufseher, mit Einverständnis des Betroffenen, Gegenstände vorläufig sicherstellen. Der Betroffene erhält dafür ein Sicherstellungsprotokoll.
> Der Dienstausweis des Fischereiaufsehers trägt eine Nummer, diese muss mit der Nummer des Dienstabzeichens übereinstimmen. Ein „X“ im entsprechenden Feld zeigt Ihnen wer sie kontrolliert, ein Vollzugsbeamter oder ein ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher. Ebenfalls eingetragen ist der Aufsichtsbereich des Ausweisinhabers, z.B. Landkreis Dahme-Spreewald, sowie die Gültigkeitsdauer des Dienstausweises.
> Im § 39 (1) BgbFischG wird nichts gesagt zur Wahrnehmung der Fischereiaufsicht durch die Polizei, dies ist auch nicht nötig, da ihre Rechte und Pflichten im Polizeigesetz geregelt sind. Sie haben auf allen Gewässern anlassbezogene Befugnisse die Fischereiaufsicht durchzuführen und dies nicht ehrenamtlich, sondern als Vollzugsbeamte.
> ...


----------



## sbho (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Er darf nicht, 
 (bei Straftat, nicht OWI) kann aber versuchen Amtshilfe zu holen....

 |kopfkrat



HOPPA schrieb:


> Darf Ein Aufseher meine Angeln einziehen oder darf er das nich und wenn wie läft das ab?
> Berlin Brandenburg
> ich find im netz sovieles über rechte und pflichten aber nix was mich schlauer wrden lässt°!


----------



## Norbi (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Er darf doch!!!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@SBHO

 Was ist los mit Dir?
 Heute mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?

 Und ob er das darf!


----------



## Vanner (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

So ist es. Ein amtlicher Fischereiaufseher darf dir die Angeln einkassieren. Der Fischereiaufseher vom Verein muß sich dafür Amtshilfe holen.


----------



## Norbi (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Vanner schrieb:


> So ist es. Ein amtlicher Fischereiaufseher darf dir die Angeln einkassieren. Der Fischereiaufseher vom Verein muß sich dafür Amtshilfe holen.



Der Fischereiaufseher vom Verein darf bei uns nicht die freien Gewässer kontrollieren,das dürfen nur die von der Fischereibehörde und die vom Verband,Diese sind von der Fischereibehörde als ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher eingesetzt.


----------



## Vanner (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ja okay, freie Gewässer ist ne andere Nummer. Hier in Brandenburg sind es aber in der Regel Vereinsgewässser. An Pachtgewässern der Fischerei haben die natürlich dann auch keinerlei Befugnisse.


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich würde es gut finden wenn auch die Aufseher die von Vereinen benannt werden eine Prüfung ablegen müssten.


----------



## Sneep (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,


so einfach ist das alles nicht.


  zunächst einmal, die Fischereigesetze sagen nichts aus zur Sicherstellung von Gerät. Das sind verschiedene Landes- und Bundesgesetze, wie z.B. StGB, StPO, OBG.

*Die Bestimmungen im einzelnen:*
*Sicherstellung*:  Oberbegriff für alle Wegnahmen von Gerät und Beweismitteln.
*Einziehung: *Geräte, die bei einer OW benutzt wurden, können nach §22ff OWiG eingezogen werden.
Das gilt auch für *Fischereigeräte,* die für eine Fischwilderei gem.  StGB benutzt wurden.
Die Entscheidung über die Einziehungtrifft die Bußgeldstelle, bzw das Gericht.
*Beschlagnahme: *Gegenstände, die der Einziehung unterliegen, können zu deren Ermöglichung  sichergestellt werden, was immer mit einer Beschlagnahme (zwangsweise amtliche Sicherstellung) zu bewirken ist. Der Fischereiaufseher hat diese Befugnis nicht.
*Sicherstellung als Beweismittel nach §94 StPO:*  Gibt der Angler die Gegenstände nicht freiwillig heraus, bedarf es auch hier der Beschlagnahme, zu der der FA nicht berechtigt ist (zwangsweise Wegnahme)
Gibt der Angler die Beweisstücke freiwillig heraus, erhält er eine Empfangsquittung. Diese enthält die Dienstnummer des FA. Die Beweismittel sind sofort der Polizei zu übergeben. 
*Sicherstellung zur Gefahrenabwehr § 21 PolG*: Eine Sicherstellung ist möglich zur Gefahrenabwehr.
Das ist aber auf schwerwiegende Sachen beschränkt, z.B. Fischen mit explosiven,  giftigen Mitteln oder wenn der Täter sein tun fortsetzt.
  Man sieht also, das ist vermintes Gelände. Als FA werde ich mich hüten mich in diese Gefahr zu begeben. Da freut sich sonst der Anwalt des Täters. Wieso sollte ich vor Ort unbedingt etwas sicherstellen, was das Gericht oder die Bußgeldstelle viel einfacher können? Eine Ausnahme sehe ich in der Sicherstellung von Beweisen. Habe ich den Verdacht, dass Fischereischein oder Erlaubnisschein gefälscht sind, hole ich ggf. die Polizei dazu, da diese Dokumente sonst verschwinden.
  Quelle ist das Merkblatt für amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher in NRW. Da die wichtigsten Gesetze Bundesgesetze sind, ist das in anderen Ländern vergleichbar.

 Das gilt nur für amtlich bestellte FA. 
  Bei Vereinsaufsehern ist das noch viel komplizierter. Die haben juristisch gesehen zunächst einmal gar keine Befugnisse. Nur wenn der Verein ihnen Kontrollrechte überträgt, sind die Angler verpflichtet sich einer Kontrolle zu unterwerfen. Der Verein hat die Befugnisse sauber zu definieren was er darf und was nicht. Das muss den Anglern in geeigneter Weise bekannt geben werden. Darf er nur Papiere kontrollieren, brauche ich meinen Fang nicht vorzeigen und er darf nichts einziehen.

  SneeP


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hier das Merkblatt für NRW:

http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher Merkblatt.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Bestätigt zumindest für NRW das von sneep geschriebene...


----------



## HOPPA (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

 
Kennt hier jemand in der Gruppe ein guten Anwalt der sich wirklich gut mit Fischereirecht auskennt?

Ich am 25.04.2015 mit meinen Fischreischein eine JahresKarte gekauf(tag der antragsstellung is der beginn der gültikeit)Kennen uns schon ewige jahre und lange nich gesehn viel gelacht und erzählt und wie auch immer das passiert is in der jahreskarte stand 25.05.2015 ......Ein EhrenamtlicherAufseher und ein begleit person die sich mir nich ausgewiesen hat standen jetz vor mir und wir tauschten unsere gültiegen pappiere aus ja dann gings auch gleich voll zur sache.....er wurde unfreuntlich und ich sagte darauf er solle nich frech werden und hoch gehen zu Herr XXXXXX wo ich die karte heute erworben habe und dann is das schon so gut wie Geklärt,Herr XXXXXX Bestätigte ihm das es ein schreibfehler vom ihm gewessen ist........ich natürlich 2Ruten im wasser die dritte fangfertig beködert im Boot......desweiteren befand sich eine nicht fangfertige 3,00m spinnrute und eine ebenfals nich fangfertige Baitcaster rund 10m vom platz wo ich saß am einem Baum angelegt und Mein 13ft Rutentasche mit 5reserve Ruten in der RutenTasche nicht sichtbar für ihn........jetz kommts zum glück waren noch drei zeugen meiner seite bei......Anzeige wegen UhrkundenFälschung und Fischwilderei,,Sämtliche Ruten mit rollen und Fox Bissis 2x3plus1 und Rodpod eingezogen worden und ohne witz jetz!!! ICH POSTE GLEICH PAAR BILDER!! Sicherstellungsprotokoll......AngelTasche mit 7ruten plus Bissanzeiger!     Ich brauch dringend hilfe denn selbst in der UFB in Neuruppin sagt man mir ich bin der wilddieberei beschuldigt der aufseher klärte ihn über diesen sachverhalt genausten auf!! ich poliezei über diesen vorgang informiert°°ja warten se ma ich ruf da ma an......STUNDENSPÄTTER.....der anruf endlich...... Jaaaa also Herr HOPPA ich kenn mich nich aus mit dem Fischereirecht,kann ich ihnen nich helfen!      


EY HALLO MERKT IHR EUCH NOCH ODER WAS WAS N DAS JETZ HIERN WO IST BITTE MEINE !!!!!!!ANGELAUSRÜSTUNG HIN!!!!!!!WO DIE IS:::::   weis ich bis jetz immer noch nicht! angeln und zubehör grob geschätzt 4200 wech!!!


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wo war denn da die Urkundenfälschung?


----------



## HOPPA (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

#h





ronram schrieb:


> Wo war denn da die Urkundenfälschung?



25.04. War der erwerb der karte und 25.05. stand als gültikeits datum drin!


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Und das soll eine Urkundenfälschung sein?


----------



## Sharpo (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

:q

Ich versteh nicht wie so mancher sich mir nichts dir nichts sein Angelgerät abnehmen lässt.
#d
Klar muss min. ein Beleg darüber ausgestellt werden. 
Man händigt doch sein Eigentum nicht ohne Belege an jemand Fremden aus.
Also so lebensfremd kann man doch nicht sein oder?


Die Ausrüstung kann auch bei der Fischereibehörde liegen. Würde es dort mal versuchen.

#d|uhoh:


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Was für gültige Papiere habt ihr denn ausgetauscht?
 (wenn die Aufsicht sich nicht ausgewiesen hat)
 Ich würde noch einmal mit Neuruppin telefonieren und nachfragen wo das Gerät geblieben ist.
 Hast du einen Namen von dem Aufseher?
 Eventuell kann ich dir helfen...


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Und ist es tatsächlich eine Fischwilderei oder ein versuchter Diebstahl?
Letzteres wird doch nur auf Antrag des Geschädigten verfolgt...


----------



## HOPPA (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich Glaube auf grund der Ausrüstung Is das Diebstahl definitif!


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Es war nichts von beidem!!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Lasst die Sache nicht unnötig aufkochen...
 Ich tele gleich.
 PN mit Hoppa laufen


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Obs ein Diebstahl ist (sein kann) hängt eher davon ab, ob die Fische herrenlos sind. 

Fische in einem Fluss sind z.B. herrenlos.

herrenlos --> Wilderei


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Werde Details des Falles nur mit Hoppa besprechen und mich hier öffentlich nicht weiter dazu äußern.
 Nur eins sei gesagt der Fall ist für mich noch lange nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Viel Erfolg .


----------



## Klndfer (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Was bedeutet den, das der Angler seine Ruten nicht unbeaufsichtig lassen darf?

Ich habe eine Hütte/Grundstück am Wasser zur Verfügung. Wenn ich mich in der Hütte befinde, sind es vll 25-30m(?!). Verwende jedoch Funkbissanzeiger. 
Darf ein Fischereiaufseher mir dennoch die Ruten weg nehmen bzw Maßnahmen einleiten oder wie ist die genaue Definition hierfür?


----------



## Rxlxhx (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Meiner Meinung nach kommste Deiner Aufsichtspflicht nach. Gut,möglicherweise könnten die Empfänger ausfallen.... http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=28 Ich habe leider nicht alles gelesen,doch : "Handangeln sind ständig zu beaufsichtigen".


MfG Rileh


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Das Angelgerät ist unmittelbar zu beaufsichtigen. Bist du so weg von deinen Sachen (räumlich, schlafend, oder besoffen...), das man dir dein Zeug klauen kann, ist unmittelbar überschritten. Regelverstoß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Klndfer schrieb:


> Was bedeutet den, das der Angler seine Ruten nicht unbeaufsichtig lassen darf?
> 
> Ich habe eine Hütte/Grundstück am Wasser zur Verfügung. Wenn ich mich in der Hütte befinde, sind es vll 25-30m(?!). Verwende jedoch Funkbissanzeiger.
> Darf ein Fischereiaufseher mir dennoch die Ruten weg nehmen bzw Maßnahmen einleiten oder wie ist die genaue Definition hierfür?


Dazu gibts keine feststehende Definition, zudem ist das (wie fast üblich beim Angeln) in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt, dazu kommen die Regelungen der Bewirtschafter.

In der sächsischen Verordnung steht z. B. im §4,Absatz 4:
 Handangeln sind ständig zu beaufsichtigen. 

Nix von unmittelbar oder ähnlichem Käse.

Und - für den Ernstfall:
Das wird das noch jeder Amtsrichter anders beurteilen, was er unter beaufsichtigen versteht.

Ausser Sichtweite in einer Hütte etc., nur mit Funkbissanzeiger, dürfte aber vielen Richtern dann trotzdem eher als unbeaufsichtigt gelten.

Aber verallgemeinern kann man da nix..


----------



## Klndfer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wie hoch sind die Strafen für solch ein "Vergehen"?
...ja, ich weiß. Von Bundesland zu Bundesland und von Amtsrichter zu Amtsrichter unterschiedlich. Doch mal so ne Spanne für den Erstfall...?

Wie weit geht den eigentlich solch eine Befugnis von den Fischereiaufsehern?
Gibt es dafür Paragrafen und auch für Strafen etwas genaueres?


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo Klndfer,

also ganz so streng geht es bei uns (Verein) nicht zu. Vor Gericht landet das erstmal nicht. Als "Ersttäter" würdest Du eine mündliche Verwarnung bekommen. Im Wiederholungsfall vermutlich eine zeitlich befristete Sperre und erst als ganz Uneinsichtiger fliegst Du dann aus dem Verein raus.
Ich kenne keinen Fall bei uns, wo eine solche Sache beim Gericht landete.
Entweder hielten sich die Betroffenen nach Verwarnung oder Sperre an die Bestimmung oder sie flogen aus dem Verein.
Anscheinend sind wir hier in Bayern doch nicht so scharf und streng wie allgemein unterstellt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausser Sichtweite in einer Hütte etc., nur mit Funkbissanzeiger, dürfte aber vielen Richtern dann trotzdem eher als unbeaufsichtigt gelten.



So etwas landet doch nur vor Gericht, wenn sich die Sache hochschaukelt. (Beispiele: Entzug des Tageserlaubnis-Scheins wird nicht akzeptiert; Verwarnung im verein wird nicht akzeptiert). Wir reden hier schließlich von keinen Straftaten, sondern von einer Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Geht es vor Gericht, ist dem "Sünder" aber auch nicht wirklich damit gedient, wenn er freigesprochen wird, denn er wird dann entweder vom betreffenden Verein keine Tageskarten mehr bekommen (und zwischen vielen Vereinen werden schwarze Listen mit Namen von "Querdenkern" ausgetauscht) oder sein Verein wird ihm einen Austritt nahelegen.

Also besser versuchen, solche Lappalien ohne großen Aufruhr aus der Welt zu schaffen. Es wurde schließlich niemand erschossen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind wir hier in Bayern doch nicht so scharf und streng wie allgemein unterstellt.



Du weißt das so gut wie ich: Wenn man etwas Fingerspitzengefühl hat und nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit den großen Macker gibt, geht es bei uns recht entspannt zu. Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du weißt das so gut wie ich: Wenn man etwas Fingerspitzengefühl hat und nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit den großen Macker gibt, geht es bei uns recht entspannt zu. Der Ton macht die Musik.



Hallo,

absolut richtig. Wenn jemand bei solch einem "Vergehen" vom Fischereiaufseher erwischt wird und sich einsichtig zeigt, bleibt es meist bei einer mündlichen Ermahnung und es erfolgt nicht mal eine Weitermeldung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik.



Aber genau den und vor allem die feinen Untertöne versteht eben auch nur der hiesige Angler. Zuagraoste, möglichst noch mit großer Schnauze, fallen dann gerne auf die selbige!


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> absolut richtig. Wenn jemand bei solch einem "Vergehen" vom Fischereiaufseher erwischt wird und sich einsichtig zeigt, bleibt es meist bei einer mündlichen Ermahnung und es erfolgt nicht mal eine Weitermeldung.
> 
> ...





So und nicht anders. #6


----------



## TropicOrange (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wie immer macht einfach der Ton die Musik. Wird der Aufseher freundlich begrüßt und findet einen sauberen, ordentlichen Angelplatz vor, sieht er eher mal über eine Kleinigkeit hinweg, als wenn er ignoriert oder unfreundlich angeranzt wird, bevor er die total unaufgeräumte Stelle, an der leere Bierflaschen, Zigarettenkippen, sonstiger Müll und Angelausrüstung kreuz und quer liegen, erreicht. Wenn das Angeln als Miteinander zwischen Angler und Kontrollinstanz verstanden wird, sollte es kaum Konfliktpotenzial geben.
So die Theorie.

Aber es menschelt eben auch, oder gerade beim Angeln. Da gibts auf der einen Seite die Revoluzzer, die sich überhaupt nichts sagen lassen, schon garnicht von irgendwelchen Uniformierten. Und auf der anderen Seite die Kontrolettis, die komplett am Rad drehen, sobald sie mit einer offiziellen Aufgabe betraut werden. Aber dazwischen sind, ich behaupte mal der Großteil der Angler und Kontrolleure, die einen guten Job abliefern und deswegen sogar voneinander profitieren.


----------



## Fuldaangler (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hier noch mal was aus Kassel zum Fischereiaufseher

[edit by Admin - kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, Copyright, nur verlinken. Hier der Link: http://hessenfischer.net/gesetze/recht_2.htm ]

Sorry, wußte ich nicht, kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Klndfer (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich bin einer der letzten, die anderen gegenüber nicht freundlich Auftreten. Da muss es schon ein harter Fall sein, wenn ich etwas "rauer" werde ...

Mir wurde nur gesagt, das es den Fall vor 2 Jahren mal gab. Der Angler war in einer Hütte und die Ruten unbeaufsichtigt im Wasser. Die Aufseher sind mit dem Boot das Ufer abgefahren. Haben die Angeln eingesackt, da keiner da war. Sind weiter Ihre Runde gefahren und sind später wieder an die Stelle zurück. Da haben Sie anscheint die "Personalien" aufgenommen. Die Ruten, hat der Mann erstmal nicht zurück bekommen. Die konnte er sich dann im Angelverein mit angeblich 100€ Strafe wieder abholen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, das er jedoch keine Funkpiepser hatte.
Da finde ich es verständlich. Zumal ich auch nicht weiß, wie der Umgang miteinander war.
Nur das mal zur Info.
Will da keine größeren Diskussion auslösen .

Dennoch wäre Interessant, wo etwas dazu steht, wie weit ein Fischereiaufseher gehen darf, bei einer Kontrolle...?!


----------

